# Suche jemanden der mich wirbt



## bunklol (15. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
Ich suche auf diesem Wege jemand der mich werben möchte. 
Ich hab 7 Jahre lang WoW gespielt und hatte 20 Chars auf 90 - also ich weiß was ich mache. 
Hatte dann eine Zeit lang pausiert. 
Ich habe nun Krankenschein für 2 Wochen und suche jemanden mit dem ich gerne von morgens an schön gediegen suchten kann . 
Über ein paar Taschen und Erbstücke zum schnelleren voran kommen würde ich bitten. 
Das Standart Paket (bis lvl 100) würde ich mir kaufen, jedoch wär es schön, wenn man einen Deal machen könnte, dass derjenige mir die Legion Erweiterung zukommen lässt nachdem x-Charaktere hochgespielt sind. Werde auch auf jedenfall weitere 2-3 Monate aufladen daher ist euch 30Tage Spielzeit und das Mount sicher. 
Bevorzugen würde ich den Server Aegwynn auf Allianz Seite, zur Not auch ein anderer Server, aber Ally. 
Onlinezeiten wären die nächsten 2 Wochen von 8-20Uhr und länger und danach von 17-20uhr täglich/ oder je nachdem. 
Ts bzw. Voice ist keine Pflicht aber wäre wünschenswert. 
Ich selbst bin 25 Jahre alt und suche daher nur Leute mit geistiger Reife eines Erwachsenen. 
Wenn ihr euch angesprochen fühlt oder einen anderen Vorschlag habt meldet euch einfach mal. 
Schreibt mir hier bitte einfach eine private Nachricht. 
Grüße


----------



## Powlebert (14. August 2017)

Hey, wenn du noch geworben werden möchtest, würde ich es gerne tun. 

Bitte schreib zurück auch wenn du schon bereits geworben wurdest


----------

